# 140 Oceanic show



## igorstshirts.com

Hey,
My first post on thi sforum... I think. Here are a few pics of My discus. My first try at them... I still have all four that I bought three years ago. Yeah! One does have foggy eye that keeps going away and back again. The rest look nice albeit, pros tell me they are pale in color. Oh well, they seem happy!


----------



## igorstshirts.com

*A little design work on my part!*


----------



## igorstshirts.com

*Macro shot of red melon*


----------



## igorstshirts.com




----------



## igorstshirts.com

*Another macro shot*


----------



## ALFA WOLF

wow those are big pictures but nice fish.


----------



## fishfreaks

wow, very nice. shaggy can you resize these? mayb theyll look even better!


----------



## Lisachromis

Yeah, it's a bit tough to see the whole pics the way they are atm. A bit smaller should help!


----------



## shev

is that a speaker directly behind the tank?

good lookin discus.


----------



## igorstshirts.com

Hey,
Sorry for the big pics. I run a 1600 by 1200 monitor, so these seem to fit within that, but... I had them on the server already at that size so it was very easy to link. I hope it is okay this way.

shev,
those are surround speakers up top. I would liked to have had them wider but the room is too small. There is a reflection of a speaker on the tank itself from the front part of the ent. system. 

Thanks again for viewing... I will try try to be a contributing member when time permits. Thanks! :fish:


----------



## Lexus

Wow beautiful!!! I agree though too big of pictures!


----------



## euRasian32

Nice looking fish.

I like the metal pipework designs. The snowboard is a nice touch too.


----------



## fish_doc

My what a big eye they have. LOL

They are nice looking fish you have there.


----------



## aquatik

nice lighting.


----------



## igorstshirts.com

Thnks alot you guys. I am going for a more industrial semi-inexpensive method to my building... I might post the front of the room when finished... Though, I guess that does not have much to do with fishes. t:


----------

